# Powermatic 95 alignment issue?



## snidd111 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey guys,

i was finally able to find the adjustable jaw for the upper jaw assembly by using a Delta 40-440 and grinding it down a little to fit properly. But, once I got a blade mounted, it appears that the blade guide is somehow way off its alignment? Or somehow the rod holding the upper end of the blade is off? I'm not sure how that's possible with the way it's designed though. Any help would be awesome!




























Also, Can someone confirm that this lower jaw assembly looks correct? It won't hold a blade dead center and that seems odd to me. (This is my first old scroll saw, so it may just be part of the curve).


----------



## snidd111 (Oct 11, 2017)

I was able to get the top aligned after discovering that a previous owner had reinstalled the block below the guide bearing backwards. With some finagling, I got the blade moving pretty square to the table and humming away.


----------

